# What else should I be asking/ doing



## Bright Eyes (Sep 28, 2007)

Hi All
We have just had another BFN after FET.. so it's back to the full ICSI again. I am going to see the Nurse Practitioner next week to discuss it with her. On our "first" ( we had one cycle we don't count as DH could not produce on the day and the eggs were all wasted!),  I had 2  4 cell but back and on this time 1 2 cell and 1 4 cell. ( transfered on day 3) So far, we were told that I had done well with tx ( in view of age") and that the emryos looked robust!!
I have been reading about re assisted hatching, taking them to blast etc but it is all so confusing and contradictory! Maybe our embryos look good on the outside but aren't that good, maybe I kill them off, maybe they can't hatch out... or is it just a lottery?
Just wondering if anyone has suggestions as to what I should be asking, should I be asking for more tests ( my FSH neeeds doing again , was 8 last yr) , what has helped them achieve a postive outcome, should I be doing anything differently, taking anything ?
This thing is SO frustrating it drives you pottty! 
Thanks, Bright Eyes


----------



## Ann_P (Aug 24, 2007)

Oh dear Bright Eyes, it is all so frustrating isn't it. I don't know the answer to your question as to what to do next, but just wanted to empathize and say hi.

How frustrating it must have been for your DH and you that he did not produce on the day. That must have been so tricky to handle. He must have known he'd let you down, bet there was nothing you could say to make it better. Its so difficult on a relationship I find when both of you are dealing with 'failure' all the time. Turns you off sex doesn't it.

My OH takes ages to come, no matter what I do. If he thinks he's going to come early he stops for a moment as he wants it to last for ever! (really annoying). Its awful to say but I'm often thinking "oh hurry up & shoot the stuff!" not very romantic is it??!! I sometimes wonder if my attitude is stopping me getting pregnant - then I get driven stir crazy! 

Your FSH is good at 8, it can vary a lot though. Mine was 6 last year so I was delighted and very hopeful. Lately it was 11, so its nearly doubled! (Mind you it was done a couple of days early as I happened to be in the clinic, so not sure how much that affects the result).

Apparently AMH levels are a much better indicator of ovarian reserve, had you had these checked?


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Dear Brighteyes

I am so sorry about your BFN.  Daisyg has put a list of tests in the Investigations and Immunology board (Starting Out and Diagnosis) which I would recommend asking your clinic and GP about if you haven't had them already.  I had alot of them, including tests for Natural Killer Cells, after my second BFN and I wish I had done it sooner - even though my results all came back OK, some of the problems which the tests on the list can diagnose can be treated.  We were unexplained too so I know how frustrating it is.  We always produced good embryos and on our third attempt, the embryologist told us that at the end of the day luck plays a big part.  However, by excluding all possibilities (by having the suggested tests) you can perhaps help influence the odds in your favour a wee bit more.  

Good luck

Ellie


----------



## Bright Eyes (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks girls, I'm going on Monday to talk about it. Have to go alone as DH can't the time off and I think I am better by myself.  Will see what they suggest and have to offer, 
Bright Eyes


----------



## Ann_P (Aug 24, 2007)

Hi Bright Eyes, how did you get on on monday?


----------



## Bright Eyes (Sep 28, 2007)

Said that it was age and a lottery!
Said that would not recommend killer cell or other tests yet as only had 2 failed transfers... and they class that as one cycle. We could insist as we have to pay any way.
Said they don't do Assisited Hatching and that the results give false impression and inflate hopes?
Said that not recommending blasts as although rates of pregancancy higher, rates if them getting to blasts are low and better off in the body? 
Feel that although ebmys look OK it could be that they are not so good inside... age factor
Had bloods done for FSH levels and go back Sat for results
Decided to run with it again and if no luck, then to go for the rests of the tests next time and maybe think about a change of Dr or clinic
It's hard to know what to do as clinics seem to recommend different things.. mine seems to think that some of these other things raise hopes and the costs of treatment... do you go with what they say or what you read??
Bright Eyes


----------



## FazWorld (Feb 25, 2008)

Hi Bright Eyes, I on my 2WW. My FSH was 8.4, my AMH (egg reserve) was normal for my age at 1.9, produced 9 eggs, 8 were ok, 6 fertilised, 3 reached 8 andd 1 reached 7 on day 3, so rather than do ET with Assisted Hatching my friend the embryologist said that it was better to leave them all to go to Blastocyst and put back 2 best ones and freeze other 1 as they were so good. Day 5, one had stopped, three had reached Blast, but 2 were showing black sopts so were no good, Last one was not too good, but still a Blast anyway, so we went for it. DH asked how come we didn't do as last time (I have twins girls from prev tx 5 years ago), with ET on day 3 with AHatching. But altho they might have been better off in natural env, I may have picked the one that arrested or the two that died by, mistake. They would prob have done same in nat env as well.
Chances with Blast are said to be 65%, but with cell grade that was put down to about 40%. Am still hopeful, but hope my exp has given you some light as to what is best for you.


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

Bright Eyes, 

looking at your history, for various reasons (consultant holiday please??! ridiculous)  you haven't actually done very many completed cycles. 

i think it's a lottery because as we age, (im 39) we have ovulated away the best eggs, so the % of poorer eggs that are left is higher than aged 20. BUT there will still be some good ones!  and you and i just need to find them.  

I will give it 3 full cycles and then see. hopefully won't get that far. fingers crossed for us both.  xx


----------



## Bright Eyes (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks for these replies.
I tend to forget that we have only done one full cycle as it seems so long that we have been doing it. The first was stopped at down reg as I did not have my AF on time and the consultant was then going to be away when EC was due. The next was a disaster as DH could not produce on the day and my eggs had to go down the sink. Then we made it through a tx and FET. I thought that counted as 2 but found out last week from Nurse that they count a cycle as a fresh one.
Start jabbing tomorrow again and EC planned for 13.3. Just going to go with what we did before and see what happens
Bright Eyes


----------

